

Indy HN BarMeet: Tues. Nov. 18th, 7PM - mileszs

If you're in Indy, join me at the Broad Ripple Brew Pub on Tuesday, November 18th, at 7PM.  We can chat about startups in Indy, hacking in Indy, opportunities in Indy, and what _we_ can do to improve the quality or quantity of each.  Or, we can just meet some like-minded people and enjoy ourselves.  I have no planned agenda, but I think it will be better that way.<p>Broad Ripple Brew Pub on a map: http://maps.google.com/maps?q=broad+ripple+brew+pub+indianapolis<p>I welcome comments, questions, and suggestions.  I look forward to meeting some HN readers.<p>--
MilesZS
======
mileszs
Anyvite link, in case someone misses it in the hailstorm of comments that this
post has become!

<http://anyvite.com/events/home/vtsjcs9uyl>

------
Brushfire
Awesome. I was just going to post something about this!

Unfortunately, I have something tomorrow night and its too short notice to
cancel.

If it goes well, we should try to make it a regular thing.

~~~
mileszs
Apologies for the short notice. I wasn't sure of the best way to strike a
balance between "Whoa, too short of notice" and "Oh crap, I totally forgot
that one guy wanted to have some geek meeting at some bar somewhere last
night".

I suppose enough people put things in calendar applications these days, it
would have been more beneficial to post this last week. My apologies.

~~~
Brushfire
I'd suggest someone -- perhaps you Mileszs, start an anyvite invitation or
meetup page and send it to people here.

Either way, please post back here (or somewhere) about the success/failure of
this event, as I'd definitely like to come in the future.

~~~
drm237
I second the Anyvite idea ;-)

~~~
Brushfire
Well you would, wouldnt you! nice.

~~~
drm237
Of course, I appreciate you suggesting it first though!

------
mlLK
SCHWEEEET! so how many is this? can we get a head count thru alternate email
addresses? here i am: where.charlie.routes.accounts [at] gmail [dot] com

------
profgubler
Maybe we could carpool over there.

~~~
mileszs
A friend and I will be car-pooling from the 96th and Township Line area. I
have room for a couple more, although I drive a 97 Mercury Tracer, so it will
be a tight fit!

------
netshade
Sweet - looking forward to attending.

